# I made a Sandy



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is Tamiya's 1/48 A-1J out of the box:
Douglas A-1J Skyraider










This is yet another kit that I'd started many years ago, got to a certain point, and put away for a few years. I did that a couple of times this year just to make up for lost time when I was in a major modeling slump mid-year.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Really nice to see another Skyraider.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Well done John - glad to see another one finally done. I have quite a few models in various stages put away for years.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

It wouldn't hurt to still have some of those ol' birds in service now...

Nice job!


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Great looking model. Don't let this one follow that Stuka!

Great photographs. I'm glad you were able to complete it and share it. Nice work.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow. Just... wow! I especially like how the exhaust stains demonstrate laminar air flow over the wings.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Spectacular! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Ozarkman (May 22, 2018)

Nice work.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

What kind of paint did you use? I'm guessing Model Master Acryl. Or enamel? Also, what color is that dark green? I'm working on a Zero and am having a heckuva time finding the right green. There's a good Tamiya color but I have trouble getting consistent results with Tamiya paints.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ModelMaster enamels.
The dark green is USAF Viet Nam dark green, FS 34079.


Yeah, a lot of MM's line of military colors was cancelled. They had the correct Japanese green for, like, ever, but no more.


There are a lot of new acrylic paint lines out there, maybe try Googling the color and see what comes up?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Is this web site worth pursueing? Or is it just showing what has been discontinued by the new brands?

Model Paint Cross Reference Charts


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

I picked up an Acryl dark green pearl and ordered a couple of 'Japanese' greens from Mission models. I hope the Mission stuff looks right, I love to use their paint.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Jodet said:


> I picked up an Acryl dark green pearl and ordered a couple of 'Japanese' greens from Mission models. I hope the Mission stuff looks right, I love to use their paint.


The mission paint is PERFECT. And they have a transparent blue/green aotoki (sp?) that's perfect for the inside of the wheel wells. 

https://www.missionmodelsus.com/collections/japanese-aircraft-wwll-ijn


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

John,

Nice job on the build. The kit molding looks top notch.

Phillip1


----------

